# 108 Coffee House



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Just doing the last bit of xmas shopping in Truro, saw a sign for this little place and stopped by. It really is very tiny with just a few seats, but a skilled Batista and lovely coffee, all served from a La Marzocco Strada.

They only opened a week ago, check it out if you pass by! It's just by the underpass across from the large Tesco.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

have 108 opened a third place in Truro? Main one is up from Lemon Quay and the other is on road to Malpas - that one is really tiny.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The Systemic Kid said:


> have 108 opened a third place in Truro? Main one is up from Lemon Quay and the other is on road to Malpas - that one is really tiny.


Opened a week ago, so I guess that would be a yes!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Images uploaded


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Recognise the barista - certainly knows his stuff. Had a long chat with him at the tiny 108 outlet on the Malpas Road.


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

Can definitely recommend their roasted plum flapjack (as well as the coffee!).


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Fantastic to hear there's another quality coffee place in the south West, now we just need one in Plymouth and I'll be very happy


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I had a couple of delicious espresso there this week - definitely recommended. Would have liked to try the neighbouring pizza and burger places too.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Tuens out this little place is now closed, along with another branch of 108, but the original place is still open. Popped in there today and the coffee was excellent.


----------

